# czech republic and single



## rockenks (Jun 29, 2012)

Has any of you been to the Czech Republic for donor egg cycle? I am considering clinic and wanted to know all I can about it and if they allow singles to be in there program.


----------



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

Hi

Unfortunately they do not treat single ladies, but I am sure somebody will be along soon with some help 

Sharry x


----------

